# American 900 round



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

There is a state tourney this weekend that will be an American 900 round. I know that the distances are 40,50,60 yards with five ends each. My question is what is the target face for this? dimensions, color, etc. i googled it and can't find anything on it. Is this something similar to Fita or what?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

How's this ?


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

that's perfect. Can't get much better than that. Thanks Unclegus!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

that great shooting, must have been at the senior games. 

The targert face is a full 40 inces ????

30 arrows at 60, then 50 and then 40 yards.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Yes, but the entire gold is a tad over 9" in diameter, but the "10-ring" is only 4.5" in diameter. Problem is, trying to get yourself to let it float and shoot the shot and not calibrate or get complacent.

You aim "for the gold" and make a mistake, and you have a "cherry or worse yet, a Strawberry...or even a blueberry!

Gotta be careful at 40 yards, because of the tight groups and "kiss-out" potential, cracked sidewalls, busted nocks, and of course, the occasional robin-hood.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

You should be shooting the 122cm fita face. The 10 ring is 12.2cm and 9 ring is 6.1cm.

Like f14 said, the 40 can be very challenging. I had never shot a face that big from up close until last weekend. I got lost in the gold at 40yds with my truespot lens.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

We usually break up the 40 to 3 arrow ends instead of 6.

Chuck


----------

